# MS Wheel Mouse Optical USB Problem

## kilky

I have had lots of fun setting up and configuring Gentoo for the first time on my machine, and I'm happy to report that my task is almost complete, save for a problem I'm having with my mouse, that may have something to do with my dual monitor setup.

I have a regular old corded MS Wheel Mouse Optical USB.  Not the one with the extra buttons or anything like that.  I'm almost positive that I haven't managed to mess up the mouse configuration in XF86Config, at least according to every source I've read on the internet.  This is why it's driving me so crazy.  

First, I have a dual monitor setup.  And not a very common one.  Over time I've grown accustomed to having the second monitor to the left of the right, a preference, and I'm unlucky enough to have an older Geforce3 that doesn't support dual monitor outputs through its DVI and VGA connections together.  So what I've got is the 4x AGP Geforce3 card (motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-7N400 Pro2, if that's important) and an old PCI Voodoo3 3000 as the secondary video card.  

I believe that my config reflects the best possible setup for my purposes, but I can't be sure that there aren't any mistakes, or just huge problems running two such different cards together simultaneously.  (Yes, I'm using nVidia's drivers for my Geforce3.)  Like if I were to drag a window from one screen to the other I experience lots of jerkiness in their motion, websites won't scroll smoothly on either screen, etc, but that's not the big issue.  I can deal with this, because it's not really a big problem.

The mouse though, poses a problem for me.  For one, I can't find a way to set the mouse so that it will move all the way across both screens in one fluid motion, that is, I want it to scale the mouse in relation to the two screens together rather than (I think) just concentrating on the left, or I could just find a way to make the mouse twice as sensitive and it would be the same difference.  Also, the scroll wheel won't work.  No matter what I do, I cannot get the scroll wheel to do anything.  

But the biggest problem is that the mouse will sometimes go completely insane, acting as though I'm moving it all around the screen, usually clicking and dragging or closing every window I have open and somehow, inexplicably, pointing Firefox to a random website that I've never visited, or even heard of.  It happens often enough, and usually includes this strange browser behavior so often that it almost seems to behave like I have some crazy virus or am running some moron's prank Mess-with-your-mouse-and-load-a-random-website program.  I include the fact that I have two monitors in this because it seems to be more likely to happen when I'm pressing one or more keys on the keyboard and suddenly switching the focus from one monitor to another, say, leaving the browser to click a window in GAIM on the other screen will make it happen.  The use of Alt-Tab (in KDE) is out of the question.  

I should also mention that I'm running kernel version 2.6.1.  Here is my XF86Config should someone be able to identify any errors in it.

Thanks in advance!

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

    Load "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"   "no"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Sony Trinitron CPD-E210"

    HorizSync   60-85

    VertRefresh 60-120

EndSection

Section   "Monitor"

   Identifier "micron"

   HorizSync   30-70

   VertRefresh 40-75

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "pci"

    Driver     "tdfx"

    BusID      "PCI:1:7:0"

#    VideoRam   16384

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "AOpen Geforce3 Ti200 AGP 4x"

     Driver   "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    65536

    Option "DigitalVibrance" "3"

    Option "NvAgp"   "1"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 2"

    Device      "pci"

    Monitor     "micron"

    DefaultDepth 24    

    Subsection "Display"

   Depth   8

   Modes   "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768"

   Viewport 0 0

    EndSubSection

    Subsection "Display"

   Depth   16

   Modes   "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

   Viewport 0 0

    EndSubSection

    Subsection "Display"

   Depth   24

   Modes   "1152x864"

   Viewport 0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "AOpen Geforce3 Ti200 AGP 4x"

    Monitor     "Sony Trinitron CPD-E210"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "1152x864"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "k3 Screen Layout"

   Option "xinerama"   "on"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    Screen "Screen 2" LeftOf "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

----------

## meowsqueak

I've had that 'insane mouse' problem too - it's really disturbing and upsetting when it happens. The mouse flies all over the place and seems to click on all sorts of things. I only had this happen (and it's rare) since changing to Linux 2.6.

Now, you might say that I changed something else and it's not 2.6 that is at fault. Well, that might be so. However I have experienced this problem on two completely independent boxes, both after upgrading to 2.6. I never, ever saw this under 2.4. Perhaps something else got upgraded too (I upgraded xfree recently) and that is to blame. Who knows.

BTW, I am using:

    Option      "Protocol"      "ExplorerPS/2"

instead of ImPS/2, as this lets me use the extra buttons on my mouse (buttons 6 and 7).

----------

## kamikaze_gerbil

I have the same problem using 2.4. 

There was another thread about this awhile ago and nobody could figure it out. 

(I think its a Micro$oft conspiracy! )    :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mansonmuni

I have experienced the crazy mouse syndrome on some very early (relatively) kernels--years ago.  I can't remember what I did to fix it.  

My input here should be weighed against my relative ignorance dealing with 'under the hood' linux, but I am running an nvidia GeForce4 4200(something card--ti?).  At any rate, I'm pretty sure that it is recommended that you don't load XFree module "dri" when using the nvidia driver.  I've got mine commented out and my AGP is cranking.

Just an observation.

As for the wheel mouse, mine wasn't working until about 10 minutes ago after upgrading a bunch of stuff. (If it ain't broke ...)  Anyway, I had to manually load ohci-hcd .  My wheel fired right up after that, so I went ahead and added to my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file 

rots a ruck.

Glen

----------

## gt2000lts

To fix your one fluid motion across both screens problem, have you tried adjusting your kernel usb mouse settings?  For example my settings are setup for one monitor at 1280x1024.  If had two screens sitting side by side both with the 1280x1024 I would try setting the kernel to 2560x1024.  I don't have a dual monitor setup, but this seems logical to me.

----------

## meowsqueak

Mine is connected to the PS/2 port.I haven't had this problem recently since upgrading to 2.6.4.

----------

## makmortiv

Juse recently started using X (finally making the switch from a Win32 desktop and loving it so far), but I too had the problem of my PS/2 Mouse going absolutely ape sh*t on my screen.  Since this is a laptop and I'm using a KVM switch, the global mouse (the one that I use on all of my terminals) connects via PS/2 (since it's an old KVM I don't have a USB option) is connected via PS/2 and the nipple mouse is directly connected via`/dev/input/mouse0`.  When I `cat /dev/psaux` I see that it is receiving signal from PS/2 mouse, and since I use the same mouse on other machines I know the mouse/kvm is good, and I've used this laptop while it was running a win32 variant with this mouse so I know it's not a problem with the PS/2 port.  

I have also tried the following protocols: Auto, IMPS/2, PS/2, ExplorerPS/2.  The mouse itself is a standard optical Logitech mouse with a scroll wheel, and works great on just about every other machine I have *but* I've only used it on win32 variant machines in the past...this is the first Linux machine for it to be used on.  All of my other Gentoo boxes are servers and dev hosts so I have no need for a graphical interface except on this machine.  In the end I pulled out my travel optical mouse that runs on USB and config'd X to use it as the trinary mouse on `/dev/input/mouse1`.  Here's my xorg.conf for yall to see..

```
#nipple mouse

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

#Broken PS/2 Mouse

Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier  "Mouse2"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "Auto"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

#Support for USB Mouse

Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier  "Mouse3"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "Auto"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection
```

//snip snip snip//

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

#Since native PS/2 Support or something is broken it seems don't even bother telling X to SendCoreEvents

    InputDevice "Mouse2"

    InputDevice "Mouse3" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

